# The God Glut..



## Oak-flat Hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/11/opinion/bruni-the-god-glut.html.......Read the added comments.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm not sure what to say.


What do you want to talk about in the article?


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 13, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I'm not sure what to say.
> 
> What do you want to talk about in the article?



Same here.  

Frank Bruni is a very liberal guy writing for a very liberal paper.  That op-ed is par for the course.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 13, 2012)

laskerknight said:


> ... Read the added comments.



As I type, there are 609 of them.  I'm gonna pass on that.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 13, 2012)

I've got a couple of comments. One is, if a politician is a Christian, Muslim, or Atheist and ran with us knowing his faith, he should be able to praise his God without the voters taking offence. I don't see how we could be offended by a Jewish president having a Menorah in the white house instead of a Christmas tree.
Second, I thought the comments were on track as for as the students not being coerced into feeling compelled to attend religious events. I can also see how someone could feel coerced at work by their boss espressing his faith & ideals too. I don't know how to handle that situation. Atheist, vegans, & homosexuals probably struggle with this daily. It would be nice if we could not let our religion be the deciding factor on hiring and firing.
But would you want an anti-gun PETA person working in your hunting & fishing supply store? Look who Hooters hire or the Big Beautiful Girl stores. It kinda depends on your business.
If I was hiring someone whose job was to ride around with me in a work truck all day, i'd be more inclined to hire someone with similar interest, culture, etc.


----------



## Four (Dec 13, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've got a couple of comments. One is, if a politician is a Christian, Muslim, or Atheist and ran with us knowing his faith, he should be able to praise his God without the voters taking offence. I don't see how we could be offended by a Jewish president having a Menorah in the white house instead of a Christmas tree.
> Second, I thought the comments were on track as for as the students not being coerced into feeling compelled to attend religious events. I can also see how someone could feel coerced at work by their boss espressing his faith & ideals too. I don't know how to handle that situation. Atheist, vegans, & homosexuals probably struggle with this daily. It would be nice if we could not let our religion be the deciding factor on hiring and firing.
> But would you want an anti-gun PETA person working in your hunting & fishing supply store? Look who Hooters hire or the Big Beautiful Girl stores. It kinda depends on your business.
> If I was hiring someone whose job was to ride around with me in a work truck all day, i'd be more inclined to hire someone with similar interest, culture, etc.



I was asked (casually) about my religion in an interview and it made me very anxious... Now, even after 3 years at the job i don't like making my atheism public, even though i'm pretty sure 1/3-1/2 of the office are in the closet atheists....

it could be career limiting..


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 14, 2012)

Bringing up religion or anything like that in an interview is always a BAD idea. I send people home all the time that have similar interests as me. I just want someone who's going to do well at the job.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 14, 2012)

Four said:


> I was asked (casually) about my religion in an interview....





Highly unprofessional, unless, of course, your were interviewing for a church (I hve known of an atheist or two working for churches).


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 16, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Highly unprofessional, unless, of course, your were interviewing for a church (I hve known of an atheist or two working for churches).



What about getting your pants sued off?


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've got a couple of comments. One is, if a politician is a Christian, Muslim, or Atheist and ran with us knowing his faith, he should be able to praise his God without the voters taking offence. I don't see how we could be offended by a Jewish president having a Menorah in the white house instead of a Christmas tree.
> Second, I thought the comments were on track as for as the students not being coerced into feeling compelled to attend religious events. I can also see how someone could feel coerced at work by their boss espressing his faith & ideals too. I don't know how to handle that situation. Atheist, vegans, & homosexuals probably struggle with this daily. It would be nice if we could not let our religion be the deciding factor on hiring and firing.
> But would you want an anti-gun PETA person working in your hunting & fishing supply store? Look who Hooters hire or the Big Beautiful Girl stores. It kinda depends on your business.
> If I was hiring someone whose job was to ride around with me in a work truck all day, i'd be more inclined to hire someone with similar interest, culture, etc.



I think there should be no restrictions on discrimination in the private sector.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 16, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I think there should be no restrictions on discrimination in the private sector.



I agree.

The only people I'd have trouble hiring, would be the boys that wear their crotch down to their knees...


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 17, 2012)

I spent over 20 years in the Army and have never known of a school, course or military college or command seek to force religion on someone.  Anyone.
Now, this dude might have been expected to attend an annual prayer breakfast so that you can dine with dignataries.  That happens often.  Nothing personal.  That's life in the military.  If you can't handle it, move on.

But in the military, religion is a non issue.

That bozo article is way off reality, way off reality.  Surprised?


----------

